# Airbrushing



## M.A.C.tastic (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, this is my first post and I have a few questions so please bear with me.  I am looking to get into airbrushing as a lot of my clients are requesting it.  First, is it easy enough to self teach or should you take a class?  Second, can you buy the machine from one brand and use another brands airbrush makeup?  I am thinking of getting the AirCraft personal compressor (it is all I really need) but I want to use the Kett brand foundations.  Any other recommendations or advice would be wonderful.  Thanks!!!


----------



## martygreene (Feb 1, 2007)

Take a look at my reccomendations in a thread from a few days ago here in the Industry forum (this thread: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=63769). Personally I have not used the AirCraft compressor, but I can't find the nessicary specs on it to make a good decision on it. LOOKING at the photos of it, I can't see a pressure gauge, PSI adjustment knob, etc. so I'd vote against it. Their wording about it makes me think it's not a true compressor, but more one of the "jet" types like Iwata's Silver Jet. 

As far as makeup, yes- you can use any airbrush makeup in any airbrush. Companies that tell you otherwise are lying.

Should you take a class on airbrush? Yes. I also suggest taking a class (not one offered by a brand who makes airbrush equipment/makeup themselves, but a neutral party) PRIOR to purchasing your airbrush and compressor. This will allow you to make a more educated decision about which you purchase.

Out of curiosity- what makes you specifically choose the Kett line of foundations?


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 8, 2007)

I just heard the texture and overall finish was very nice.  I still am not sure what to go with.  I only need it for clients every now and then so it doesn't have to be super fancy or anything.  Thank you very much!


----------



## martygreene (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not terribly crazy about the Kett foundations, though I know they are reworking the hydro-proof, so that might be better when all is said and done with. I, and many others, use the Temptu S/B formula and love it. You can also airbrush using almost any liquid makeup, as long as you thin it down using the appropriate solvent. You want airbrush makeup to be the consistency of milk. Just make sure you're using the right solvent (244 for silicone bases, distilled water for water bases, SD 40 for alcohol bases) so that you don't accidentally end up creating plastic in the cup or nozzle of your airbrush.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 16, 2007)

I just ordered my machine and have some questions.....what psi do you use for all over foundation app on the face??  Do you apply concealer first?  Also, how do you clean the gun and with what.  If I am doing a makeup app. can I wait until I get home to clean it out???  Any other additional info is appriciated!!!!


----------



## martygreene (Feb 17, 2007)

I STRONGLY suggest taking a class to learn how to properly use your airbrush, clean it, disassemble it, etc. It's very easy to accidentally do the wrong thing and either damage your airbrush, damage your compressor, or damage your client.

There are classes in DC and NY on a regular basis- check out the offerings from The Powder Group or Temptu (yes, temptu does make airbrush materials, but their classes are good). 

What compressor and airbrush did you get? The way you clean it depends largely on the the brush, and what type of product you are using with it.

I know it seems like I'm being a broken record, but with airbrush you REALLY should take a course. They are generally one day, if that. It really benefits you to do this. Just like you need someone to teach you how to drive a car, you really should have someone teach you how to use this technology- for the safety of your clients and the protection of your investment.


----------

